# Clockwork Recovery Backup and Restore to Thunderbolt Replacement



## silentcovenant (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just got my replacement tbolt in the mail. I did a clockwork backup before transferring the SD card and 4G Sim to the new device and I rooted the replacement. Now, I'm trying to restore using the backup I just made, for some reason it errors out. Is this even possible for me to do?

Just curious, if not, don't wanna waste my time trying and just start fresh.

If it is possible, maybe I'll try do another backup, maybe it got messed up somehow.

Thanks,
--Marc


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

silentcovenant said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just got my replacement tbolt in the mail. I did a clockwork backup before transferring the SD card and 4G Sim to the new device and I rooted the replacement. Now, I'm trying to restore using the backup I just made, for some reason it errors out. Is this even possible for me to do?
> 
> ...


Are you trying to restore with a diff version of cwr than you made your backup with, that might be causing your error

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------



## silentcovenant (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh snap, you're absolutely correct! Installed the latest version and it worked like a charm.. thank you!


----------

